# Your Associations With Slovenia (not Slovakia :) )



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, you must be sick of the what-do-you-think-about threads, but I thought let's give it a try. I realized it's the most unique and honest way to hear the truth, so you're 'most welcome' to bash us.  Croatians are not welcome here.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Reminds me of Souvlaki...


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Actually I am sick of these threads but I make an exception for Slovenia.

Slovenia (or Slovenja which sounds better) is my second favourite country in Europe. Italy is my favourite country.
Slovenia is small but rich. It's even more rich than Portugal! (really it is!)
Although it is small the country has some nice scenery. The landscape is absolutley wonderful. 
It's not an expensive country. Highway toll was cheap and the capital city was cheap too. The capital city, Ljubljana :drool: What a city! I actually prefer Ljubljana over London. The atmosphere is really, really great. It seemed so Mediterranean. Hundreds of people were outside. Pretty much all young people who enjoyed the weather and the atmosphere.
The architecture was really good and the small river running through the city made it very cute. The castle upon the hill was great. And so was our hotel. The most luxury in Ljubljana which still don't cost you more than an average hotel in Paris. 

And the girls :drool: :drool: Well, you should come there and see it yourself. You'll be amazed.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Verso said:


> Croatians are not welcome here.


You serious about that?

Slovenia - in the past a part of Yugoslavia, now inside the EU, capital Ljubljana and Andrej Urlep - basketball coach in the Polish league.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Forza Raalte said:


> Actually I am sick of these threads but I make an exception for Slovenia.
> 
> Slovenia (or Slovenja which sounds better) is my second favourite country in Europe. Italy is my favourite country.
> Slovenia is small but rich. It's even more rich than Portugal! (really it is!)
> ...


From this post on, I don't know any more what this smilie :drool: means at all. I can see it's slobbering (drool), which could perhaps also be represented with :eek2: , but I don't get it why it has such a bored 'face'?!

Ah, and 'Slovenja' is actually written 'Slovenija' if u meant the Slovenian expression.  Although it's the way it was called at first (for a short time I think).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Slodi said:


> You serious about that?
> 
> Slovenia - in the past a part of Yugoslavia, now inside the EU, capital Ljubljana and Andrej Urlep - basketball coach in the Polish league.


Why, are you a Croatian living in Poland?  No, it's just a joke, they are welcome of course, however we're usually not getting along very well.  The stupid border... IMO minor issues. But we're friends here on SSC! :cheers1: :cheers1:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Reminds me of Souvlaki...


We're not talking about Slovakia here!


----------



## Ljubljana City (Oct 11, 2005)

Verso said:


> Why, are you a Croatian living in Poland?  No, it's just a joke, they are welcome of course, however we're usually not getting along very well.  The stupid border... IMO minor issues. But we're friends here on SSC! :cheers1: :cheers1:


This may change because of you... :sly: But I guess they'll forgive you as you're still a noob here 

Slovenia? Ask.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ljubljana City said:


> This may change because of you... :sly:


Why? What have I done wrong? :dunno:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Verso said:


> From this post on, I don't know any more what this smily :drool: means at all. I can see it's slobbering (drool), which could perhaps also be represented with :eek2: , but I don't get it why it has such a bored 'face'?!
> 
> Ah, and 'Slovenja' is actually written 'Slovenija' if u meant the Slovenian expression.


But :eek2: changes the format of your posts radicaly.


----------



## Breakwood (Oct 10, 2004)

Anze Kopitar


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

its close to Italy.... Bush was there a while back, coldwar.....


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ What's with that cold war? Slovenia as part of Yugoslavia was the leader of the nonaligned nations (good old days  ).


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Slovenia is great, Lasko beer, prsut, refosk wine, skiing, France Preseren, Ivan cankar, Joze Plecnik, Laibach, Triglav, friendly people, beautiful landscapes, picturesque towns and villages, language with lots of different cases that I can't get my head around, strong and cheap coffee, if Slovenia annexed Croatia's coastline it would be perfect!!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Slovenia is great, Lasko beer, prsut, refosk wine, skiing, France Preseren, Ivan cankar, Joze Plecnik, Laibach, Triglav, friendly people, beautiful landscapes, picturesque towns and villages, language with lots of different cases that I can't get my head around, strong and cheap coffee,


 :runaway: 



Jonesy55 said:


> if Slovenia annexed Croatia's coastline it would be perfect!!


OMG, u shouldn't have said that, can I erase it? :sleepy:


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Well, the very first thing that came to my mind after reading the name "Slovenia" was it's capital, Ljubljana.  Then Slovenia's presentation at the Ice Hockey's World Championships '06.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

i like slovenes, theyre a bit snobby sometimes but theyre slick dudes, theyre cool :yes:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ I like these kind of opinions, it's somewhere near truth.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

I guess the only thing I can associate is that during the Cold War, Slovenia had been influenced by the west most compared to other Yugoslav Republics.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

A slavic country that used to be ruled by the USSR


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Verso said:


> :runaway:
> 
> 
> OMG, u shouldn't have said that, can I erase it? :sleepy:


I did put a  at the end of the sentence but just to clarify:

I, Jonesy55, do hereby declare that under no circumstances whether currently or at any time in the future should the government of The Republic of Slovenia annex Istria or the Dalmation coast as to do so would be very naughty......


.....and Istria should be Italian anyway


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmm, some interesting nonsenses here.  

But keep on going, I like it this way as well.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That's the way to go, Jonesy! :yes:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The museum of Alpine Dairy Farming in Stara Fuzina and The Museum of Apiculture in Radovljica are also very well known internationally (and some people also know nearby Lake Bled)


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> A slavic country that used to be ruled by the USSR


If you're not a troll, then clicky, clicky!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Rasho Nesterovic-- NBA player
Going to get the Euro!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

GREAT Country...

Forza, what's with you and Slovenian girls?  

I mean, you are right, but...?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Crap, David u beat me for 1 minute. Had to edit my post. :bash:  


That goes to the American: Wow, u're the type of American I love!

(Will you marry me?)  Just wondering...




@David, thanks for posting.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

edolen1 said:


> If you're not a troll, then clicky, clicky!


How would you know? You were wearing diapers back then. :baeh3:  

Sorry, friends 'forever'? 




Whoo, we beat Canada by the number of posts and views. :cheers:


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm going to Europe next summer, and plan to spend the better part of a month in Slovenia .... I didn't even know then place existed until about a year ago - I saw a picture of Lake Bled and instantly fell in love with the place. The more I read and the more I saw, the more I wanted to go there.

I think my most prominent association with Slovenia (aside from the obvious things like mountains and other natural wonders) is churches. I've checked out a few maps of the country, and they're all peppered with hundreds of churches.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^  Imagine having a church near your house with your room looking on it when all the bells start ringing REALLY heavilly at 7am :sleepy: in summers when u have to open your windows or else u get boiled in your own room. :gunz:

Anyone lends me AC?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

One of the most beautiful landscape countries in Europe, Balkan nation turns west in the 90s, Lijubliana, Maribor, venecian Prian, Koper and beautiful Bled area, Triglav national park, Karst and horse breeders, salt production, Tito planned towns, and skiing - the Switzerland of the east, but with more nature and less overbuild


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> GREAT Country...
> 
> Forza, what's with you and Slovenian girls?
> 
> I mean, you are right, but...?


Should I even explain this


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

> Imagine having a church near your house with your room looking on it when all the bells start ringing REALLY heavilly at 7am in summers when u have to open your windows or else u get boiled in your own room.


\

I feel your pain. This was the view from my apartment last year. Ambient, but irritating


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> .....and Istria should be Italian anyway


Yeah, and i should become pregnant, although i am a man 

:cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

bubach_hlubach said:


> Yeah, and i should become pregnant, although i am a man
> 
> :cheers:


in 20years it may be possible


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> in 20years it may be possible


Are you sure you are not some KM's relative? 

:cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

bubach_hlubach said:


> Are you sure you are not some KM's relative?
> 
> :cheers:


quite sure thank you!


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> quite sure thank you!


No problem :yes:



:cheers:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

A country trying hard to resemble Switzerland and Austria architecturally. Look at Maribor, Celje, Ptuj and Velenje. The core part has strong Alpine feel, indeed the Alps is not far from Northeastern Slovenia (The most beautiful part in my opinion--- especially the well maintained small farms scattering there, gradually towards plain landscape in Hungary and Northern Slavonia)


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

One of the best trips of my life was going to that beautifu country. Things that I associate with it, the Triglov, the lake Bled and the musicians all over the streets of the center of Ljubljana.


----------

